
Harnessing technology to make zero-hours culture less exploitative - kungfooguru
http://www.theguardian.com/money/2015/apr/16/one-mans-quest-to-meld-adam-smith-and-marx-by-creating-an-uber-for-jobs
======
MCRed
This article is pure propaganda. Look at the "flavoring" in it, it's sneering,
snotty, and has strong indications of being dishonest:

> a man from McKinsey insisted that “while it isn’t politically correct to say
> so”, the one thing that the workforce needed to rediscover was discipline.

Note what is in quotes and what isn't in this sentence. The "offensive" bit is
left out of quotes so the reporter can pretend like he didn't lie about what
was said, but the quotes over the first part implies that the speaker is
ashamed (About the lie the reporter is about to tell) and gives the
impression-- no, _makes the claim_ \-- that this whole thing is an actual
quote.

This is the kind of stuff that causes articles to lose all credibility, and
it's not like the guardian has much to begin with. Other than the snowden
revelations they've been printing thinly veiled propaganda for years.

~~~
pc2g4d
The article I read before this one was Paul Graham's "The Submarine"[0], so I
too was highly suspicious.

[0]
[http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

------
daviross
I may be missing something, but I'm really not seeing the Marx side of "Marx
meets Adam Smith" here.

It sounds much more like 'If we embrace Moloch more than everyone else, maybe
it'll be kind to us!".

